# Vaporesso guardian and Orc tanks



## Gibo (12/6/16)

Hi 

I'm looking to purchase a new tank. However before I jump the gun and purchase one tomorrow. I was wondering if any vendors will be brining in the vaporesso guardian and or Orc tanks? And if so by when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (12/6/16)

Gibo said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a new tank. However before I jump the gun and purchase one tomorrow. I was wondering if any vendors will be brining in the vaporesso guardian and or Orc tanks? And if so by when?


Id like to know too. I have a friend who was going to buy a target tank tomorrow. He would be keen on either of these as well


----------

